# Mouse does not work through a KVM switch



## 17garcol17 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello. I have a problem with usb KVM switch (D-Link DKVM-4U). The keyboard works fine but the mouse refuses to work. If connect the mouse directly, and then connect via KVM then it will work until reboot. How to fix it? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

Does it work if you boot the machine while it's connected (and selected) on the KVM? Some KVMs attach the devices dynamically when you switch to it. Your machine may not pick this up. Is the mouse connected on USB or is it attached to PS/2 on the machine itself?


----------



## 17garcol17 (Apr 28, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Does it work if you boot the machine while it's connected (and selected) on the KVM? Some KVMs attach the devices dynamically when you switch to it. Your machine may not pick this up. Is the mouse connected on USB or is it attached to PS/2 on the machine itself?


No. The mouse does not work even if KVM only connected to 1 PC. PS/2 is not used.


----------



## trev (May 28, 2016)

1. Try moving the mouse to another USB port (this issue has been reported before with this KVM model).

2. D-Link confirmed that this KVM works with "older" mouses (they did not define "older") and that no firmware upgrade to fix the issue was available.


----------



## 17garcol17 (Jun 5, 2016)

The problem was solved after doing:
`echo 'ums_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf`


----------

